# Minato Vs Orochimaru



## ReverseZero12 (Sep 27, 2013)

Location: Same place Orochimaru fought Naruto
Restrictions/Conditions: KCM/BM, Edo Tensei. 
State of knowledge: Both have full knowledge
State of mind: Both are bloodlusted

This is the same orochimaru that fought hiruzen. 

Who takes this?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 27, 2013)

Minato wins IMO. 
and that's may be also supported by Hiruzen and Anko's statement.


----------



## Bonly (Sep 27, 2013)

Minato's kunai slashes+Rasengan's won't hurt Orochi in the short run as he can just use oral rebirth and just pop out a new body even if he looks dead and if Minato did leave a tag on Orochi, it wouldn't matter as using oral rebirth gives Orochi a new body which means no tags. If Orochi went into his true form then none of Minato's kunai slash+ Rasengan will work since Orochi can be cut up and still be fine as well as have poison in the air which would result in Orochi being able to get an upper hand. 

The chief toad is the strongest of the Gamatrio and we already saw how Manda was able to deal with two boss summonings at once and had it not been for Tsunade, the Gamabunta would be a goner. If Minato summons any one of the gamatrio then Manda can certainly handle said toad. If Minato summoned Ma+Pa then he could have them use Senpō: Kawazu Naki and Magen: Gama Rinshō to slow down Orochi and his snakes which would allow Minato to get a killshot. 

On the other hand Orochi is just to slow to land a hit on Minato and chances are if Orochi did get a good shot ready, Minato could either use Hiraishin or his S/T to get out of danger. This match comes down to who can outlast who in my opinion.


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't see Minato managing to outright kill one of the hardiest and most resilient characters within the Narutoverse with an offense that more or less caps out at kunai slashes and _Rasengans_. The addition of Gamabunta _doesn't_ give him the needed firepower to do this either.

At the same time, it only takes the Yellow Flash slicing or grinding away at the White Snake's "true form" once to draw blood and fill the immediate area with paralytic neurotoxins which make any attempts at approaching him again all but suicidal.

So, with knowledge telling him that his other attempts at his former Yondaime position competitor's life would prove to be fruitless efforts, Minato whips out _Shiki Fūjin_ and ends it in a draw or a win at the cost of his life, however you want to word it.


----------



## Mercurial (Sep 27, 2013)

Hakke Fuin solos.


----------



## Seon (Sep 27, 2013)

This is tough, oro is hard to kill. But if its to defeat, not to kill, minato takes this.


----------



## crisler (Sep 27, 2013)

a lot of things point to the fact that minato would win...

but then again, hiruzen didn't know oro was using edo tensei before stating minato could stop him

oros' animal summons were busy fighting the village...

they both have good animal summons so that cancels out,

edo tensei, dunno if minato can stop them with his seals...

even without edo tensei oros' practically immortal physical wise, so...minato will have some difficulties.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Sep 27, 2013)

As much as I am inclined to say Minato should have it, but oro is a tough bastard. Even if you can tag him, there is no way you can kill the mofo by any ordinary means.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 27, 2013)

Been done before, Minato has two options in killing Orochimaru:
1. Frog Song (which is doubtful considering Jiraiya didn't even know about it)
2. Reaper Seal Tie

We know Orochimaru knows virtually all of Minato's arsenal, so there will be no real surprises leading to a beheading. In other words, Orochimaru should manage to outlast if one of the two above aren't attempted.

We're probably looking at a tie most of the time via Reaper Seal, but in few others Minato manages to summon Ma/Pa out of the blue and they offer the solution of Frog Song for a win.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 27, 2013)

Oro lost his fight against itachi by a Kunai, it's not like there is not way of defeating him by a Kunai!

Also, oro can only use is rebirth a really few times, like 2 or 3 before his chakra drain, so he will
either use it every time Minato touch him, or he will need to try to not  being touch by Minato, and I don't see
that happening! 

and Minato also has the chance of attacking Oro's neck or face


----------



## Dragon Sage Ash (Sep 27, 2013)

ReverseZero12 said:


> Location: Same place Orochimaru fought Naruto
> Restrictions/Conditions: KCM/BM, Edo Tensei.
> State of knowledge: Both have full knowledge
> State of mind: Both are bloodlusted
> ...



Scenario 1:
Minato immediately uses Hiraishin level 2 and beheads oro, fight over... He cannot hendge his body faster then he can react.. Making minato's super speed advantage way too much for oro because without his ability to hendge and leave replacements to defend against physical attacks... oro is no match...

Scenario 2:
Oro immediately summons hashirama and tobirama to fight with him... However, Minato using the kage bushin no jutsu create tow KBs... The two KBs use hirashin to blitz the hokage;s and break the contract seal to take away control Oro has over them, thus gaining 2 new allies coupled with the real Minato using his super speed advantage to own Oro...

Scenario 3:
Oro immediately goes HydraOrochi mode... Thus, to combat this, Minato summon fukasaku and shima to use sage jutsu and frog song to immobilize Hydraorochi Oro so Minato can find the heart and kill Oro even in that form...

CONCLUSION:
Either way, Oro is not much of a match for minato with his hedging and replacement defenses negated by minato's super speed that allows him to blitz oro before he can even react to activate his hendge/replacement defenses...
Coupled with Minato's ability to break contract seals to take away the Edo tensai advantage plus the use of shima and fukasaku to use frog song to paralyze hydraorochi form Oro in order for minato to find the heart and kill oro even in that form...

thus Base Minato is without much difficulty able to overcome oro...


----------



## Magicbullet (Sep 27, 2013)

Pretty much the draw, I imagine. Though Hiruzen did not imply Minato could beat Orochimaru (Anko certainly did), not exactly, what he _did_ imply is a bit different.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 27, 2013)

Elia said:


> Oro lost his fight against itachi by a Kunai, it's not like there is not way of defeating him by a Kunai!
> 
> Also, oro can only use is rebirth a really few times, like 2 or 3 before his chakra drain, so he will
> either use it every time Minato touch him, or he will need to try to not  being touch by Minato, and I don't see
> ...


Well if he's touched he has the option of burrowing or leeching into hiding until he can oral rebirth somewhere safe. Minato won't warp to Orochimaru if he cannot see or find him. 

That, of course, implies that he realizes he was tagged and can escape before Minato warps and beheads him. Listen, it's possible, but Orochimaru has a boatload of durable summons and can go Hydra himself, so the probability of being beheaded is something that shouldn't be a challenge for him to overcome. Moreover, we don't even know if that will kill him. It's been debated widely throughout Orochimaru's career in the dome, some believe he survives the beheading, others do not. Both arguments hold merit and it's really a matter of opinion from there. If you want me to make an argument that he will survive the beheading I certainly can, but that is not something I believe personally.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 27, 2013)

Sometimes you're just...



So much more physically gifted than your opponent...



That it doesn't matter how hard.....



They are to put down....



Because you just beat them silly until they give....




______

Minato has fun with this fight. Orochimaru fails to lay a finger on him, and even if he did, it wouldn't be anything significant. Minato isn't going to allow himself to be hit by anything potentially fatal, like the predictable sword. Kage Bunshin further solidifies that, as any contact Orochimaru likely makes is on a clone. 

Full knowledge negates the neurotoxin deal. First off, it's a wide open crater, so I'm already questioning its effectiveness. But the main point is that Minato knows all about them. He isn't going to cut into that snake form. He'll seal it up with a Fuinjutsu, or teleport it to the middle of nowhere where it isn't a threat, or even drop Bunta on it and crush it to death. Same applies to the 8 branches.

Minato is above Orochimaru, and he'll toy with him the entire match using the multi-tier speed & reflex gap. Juugo vs. Ei, anyone?


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 27, 2013)

Lol those two guys definitely fit the profile of this matchup.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 27, 2013)

DaVizWiz said:


> Lol those two guys definitely fit the profile of this matchup.



Blonde silly hero against an arrogant but highly intelligent man with impressive regeneration?


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 27, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Blonde silly hero against an arrogant but highly intelligent man with impressive regeneration?


He's also a freakshow of nature in a humanoid form, he enjoys eating and acquiring the powers of others, and he thinks existence is just a big game to conquer. 

We're not sure if Orochimaru is human, he physically takes control of bodies and acquires ninja to experiment on and acquire their power, and the man also thinks the world is nothing more than an ongoing attempt to resist his unavoidable rule. Of course, he's a bit different now after actually dying.

And Goku is similar to Minato in many ways, especially his non-concerned flourishing attitude when he believes his opposition is no challenge. This was best showcased when he went against A+B. They're also very respectful at all junctures in a battle and shows no malice toward his opponent. Like Goku, Minato has his stressful moments (Obito throughout the series) but neither never really seem to lose hope.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 27, 2013)

Wow, I wonder if Orochimaru was distantly based of Buu? They have some major differences, but some striking similarities as well. 

Food for thought.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Sep 27, 2013)

With the amount of knowledge they're given, Minato should have the decisive advantage; however, the fight won't be a cakewalk. The Sannin's resilience is monstrous, keeping many opponents on their feet.

If P1 Hashirama/Tobirama are included, I can see the match-up tipping into Oro's favor.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 27, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Wow, I wonder if Orochimaru was distantly based of Buu? They have some major differences, but some striking similarities as well.
> 
> Food for thought.


There's a lot of similar character makeups in japanese manga across the board. I think they feed off each other, we certainly know Kishimoto fed off DBZ as he stated publicly as a kid DBZ was his motivation to become an artist. The guy read and watched it like we read and watch Naruto now, so if I were going to create a manga I'd instantly think of other characters I've seen in Naruto. 

I look at Bleach, One Piece, and Naruto and see a lot of similarities on many levels, even though they are much different.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Sep 27, 2013)

The only problem with Minato winning is how he kills Orochimaru. And with full knowledge, he'll probably play it safe and keep giving Ororchimaru killing blows until he runs out of oral rebirths. 

Minato wins, high difficulty, due to how much of a pain in the ass it would be for Minato trying to defeat a tank of Ororchimaru's caliber.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Sep 28, 2013)

Frog Song solo.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Oct 1, 2013)

Snake Ocean solo.


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 1, 2013)

Minato blitzes, stabs, beats, and Rasengans Orochimaru into the floor until his regenerative powers deplete his chakra reserves and he loses the will to continue.

This fight is completely one-sided.


----------



## johnsuwey (Oct 1, 2013)

Magicbullet said:


> Pretty much the draw, I imagine. Though Hiruzen did not imply Minato could beat Orochimaru (Anko certainly did), not exactly, what he _did_ imply is a bit different.



This, though anko implied he was a match for him. 
Oro = 4th
not
4th > Oro


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 1, 2013)

Do people really think that Razengan and Kunai are enough to put down Orochimaru ?
Minato is too limited and underpowered to do anything against Oro. Sooner or later he gets poisoned if not decapitated.


----------

